# Watt's Linkage/Z Bar?



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

A torsion beam rear suspension setup really isn't any different than a solid rear axle in a RWD car, which can make great use of a Watts Link. It's main purpose is to keep the rear end centered. 

Here is a good image of the setup on the Cruze:


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

If the suspension is the same as a Gen I, I think @atikovi has one for sale.


----------



## gmansyz (Dec 23, 2018)

Awesome! Thanks for the pic.
Now that see it, it is rather redundant on the torsion beam application.
G


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

gmansyz said:


> Awesome! Thanks for the pic.
> Now that see it, it is rather redundant on the torsion beam application.
> G


Except for that that it's not. 

It's with a Watts linkage that lateral motion of the axle throughout it's vertical travel can be mitigated(not quite eliminated though) a panhard bar, which is a single bar that only attaches to one point on the rear axle is used in many solid/live axle applications to reduce this motion, because it's cheaper to produce and easier to engineer/implement, but it still allows motion due to the vertical travel of the axle, it actually forces movement side to side, but it becomes a calculated motion


Without the Watts linkage the rear axle has too much side to side motion due to cornering loads and torsion beam mounting bushing deflection.


----------



## gmansyz (Dec 23, 2018)

I agree Ma v e n. I will look into it more deeply. But didn't the whole car get redesigned for the 2016.5? I have a 2018 with 1600 miles now.
I would be interested in the older version if it were cheap enough.
G


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

gmansyz said:


> I agree Ma v e n. I will look into it more deeply. But didn't the whole car get redesigned for the 2016.5? I have a 2018 with 1600 miles now.
> I would be interested in the older version if it were cheap enough.
> G


No point in worrying about whether the old stuff fit (it doesn't) and finding a cheap setup, the new stuff isn't particularly expensive. I believe it's about $125 for the links, bars and support, and I think like $50-75 for the bolts.


----------

